# Safety Switches & SSI or Magneto ?'s



## mjgord51 (10 mo ago)

My 1st. question/s is on a 78/9 Sears L&G Tractor GT140's (917-257031) electric system. Looking at the Elect schematics I see two Safety Switches illustrations # 28, what are they for or what do they do?
2nd. question is the SSI and a Magneto one of the same anamals ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Safety switches of that era (late 70's) were probably 1) Seat safety switch, 2) PTO / deck drive safety switch. 

An SSI and magneto have the same function.... produce spark. If you happen to have a Tecumseh engine the SSI is long out of production, and the prices for old stock shelf items are extremely expensive.


----------



## mjgord51 (10 mo ago)

Actually yes I do have the Tecumseh OH140 motor and with SSI. Would this motor have both SSI and a Magneto or one or the other?
The safety switch question was asked to know if one was in/on line with a power source and it was tripped/blown fuse would it have something to do with my not having any spark?
I will get more in dept on taking that cover off to look underneath it for any broken wires associated with getting power on its way to the spark plug. I only have used my "Champion" #CT-436 Firing Indicator tool to see if any currant is going through the spark plug wire (None). That cover shown in pic below.


----------

